

Ask HN: What is my company's next move? - issa

For the past year I've been running a site that can best be described as "IMDB for concerts". I've achieved a good market fit--bands want what I've built--traffic has been increasing, I've got a lot of good things already in place for the next few months. And I've reached the limit of what I (and my one employee) can do on our own. I'm ready to expand.<p>I've listed some of the strengths; in my mind there is one challenge when it comes to seeking external money: I don't have a clear, short-term path to revenue (aside from traffic-based ads) and I'm worried that this is a problem for potential investors. [note: I believe this is actually a strength for the site because I can focus on growth and the user experience.]<p>So what is my next move? Apply to something like YC? Seek angel investors? Wait until I'm further along?<p>Feedback appreciated.
======
paulhauggis
"I believe this is actually a strength for the site because I can focus on
growth and the user experience."

To investors, they want a clear path to ROI (how long will it take and what is
your estimate on how much they will be able to make). Before approaching any
investor, you need this. Otherwise, you probably won't be able to get any
money.

~~~
issa
Paul, I should clarify that the site will surpass the 100,000+ unique visitors
per month range shortly. There is income. But the type of business it is means
that larger income sources won't come online until 2-3 years down the road.

~~~
paulhauggis
So are you actually making that income? from the 100,000+ unqiues?

~~~
issa
We expect to reach that number by this summer. But yes, we are well on the way
(above 50k).

